# Wireless Microphone Alternatives For Gemmy Products?



## lostskeleton (Sep 8, 2010)

I am going to take a wild guess and say that it might be one of those mr microphones or your standard fm transmitter you can buy at the store.

Basically it's a microphone that can brodcast to an fm frequency that can be picked up by the am/fm chip thats inside your gemmy prop.



I found a post on here about putting in-line audio in a gemmy crystal skull, there are some great pics of it.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80417-gemmy-crystal-ball-audio-line-hack.html

You should be able to get a fm wireless mic and it should work, if it doesn't work then you can actually set the fm frequency on the microphone to a channel and tune the fm radio to the channel using a screwdriver and the little silver tuning box on the fm/am board.

clear as mud?

Also, I did a quick search and you can get a cheap one form amazon if you look for the Hanna Montana FM Microphone.

I should warn you though, no matter what, don't expect hi-fi sound to come booming out...


----------



## WILDC4T (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I found a Mr. Microphone on Ebay, but the asking price is $495. I also found a wireless microphone by Elenco on Amazon and it's only $15.99. Hopefully the Elenco wireless microphone will do the trick.


----------



## clanggedin (Oct 31, 2016)

FYI... For others that are looking for solutions to lost or broken Zultan microphones. The FM transmitter microphones are NOT COMPATIBLE with Zultan. I searched the FCC-ID that was shown on a photo of the microphone. Zultan uses mics in the 199.490 range, which is a VHF microphone. There are many on the market that should work. 

I ended up modifying a handheld HAM radio that I had to transmit on 199.450 MHZ and that worked for me.


----------

